
Ask HN: Do you ever have 1on1s with your colleagues, not just your manager? - k5jhn
I find myself sometimes wanting for this. Sharing +&#x2F;deltas with those you&#x27;re in the trenches with day in, day out seems like a valuable thing. The current lack of precedent at my workplace is my main blocker.<p>Is this a good practice to introduce, and do y&#x27;all know if this is common practice anywhere?<p>Thanks!
======
paktek123
Yes I find myself doing this unofficially like over lunch or just randomly
bringing something up and discussing as they are normally sitting in close
proximity.

------
herendin2
Isn't this normal, but informal?

~~~
k5jhn
Yeah I think this does happen informally, like over lunch as someone else
mentioned. Was just wondering if anyone did it in a more "formal" way, as you
would with a manager.

